

This Election: Carpool to Vote - jaytee_clone
http://jamrides.com/vote

======
jaytee_clone
Sorry for promoting myself a little bit here.

I just implemented this new feature last night. Good idea? Bad idea?

I know carpool is good, voting is good, so it's gotta be good.

I just wish I have done it earlier.

